# Not eating!



## Vancefam (Jul 20, 2021)

Please help. We are so stressed. We have had our 10 week old little cockapoo for 3 days and he will not eat a thing. We brought him to the vet ( stool sample was negative, no parvo) but totally lethargic, throwing up and distant. We are giving him nutra cal (per the vet) but no changes. We have offered all kinds of food. Anyone deal with this? Any suggestions?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I would go back to the vets as it sounds like he needs more treatment.


----------

